# Spinnrolle Zander Hecht



## zenja (14. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Spinnrolle.
Wollte ca 70-75€ ausgeben.

Nun bin ich auf folgende gestoßen
Mitchell Advanced Mag-Pro 2000
Penn Fierce 2000
Spro Red Arc
Penn Sargus
Penn Spinnfisher


zu welcher würdeet Ihr raten.
Ist die Mitchell gut oder sollte ich die Finger von dieer lassen?!


Gruß
Zenja


----------



## Astarod (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Zander Hecht*

Ich habe ne Red Arc und bin super zufrieden!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Zander Hecht*

Von den genannten Rollen:

1. Sargus, Mitchell
2. Fierce

Den Rest nicht.
#h


----------



## FangeNichts5 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Zander Hecht*



Astarod schrieb:


> Ich habe ne Red Arc und bin super zufrieden!!!



Dito! Hab auch 2, laufen und laufen und laufen, würde dir zum Hecht-und Zanderfischen aber eher zu ner 3000er Rolle raten


----------



## zenja (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Zander Hecht*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Von den genannten Rollen:
> 
> 1. Sargus, Mitchell
> 2. Fierce
> ...



Also wäre deine erste Wahl die Sargus oder die Mitchell...

warum nicht die Arc, weil ja von dieser viele Schwärmen...

Außerdem gibts es die Mitchell gerade im Angebot... nur 49.99€


----------



## Sebastian8686 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Zander Hecht*

Hallo Zenja,
ich würde dir zur Penn Sargus raten, die Rolle ist sehr Robust und hält so einiges aus. Ich habe selber die 4000 lange im Einsatz gehabt und bin voll zu frieden.
Ansonsten ist die Mitchell für 50€ auch ne gute Alternative.
Gruß #h


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Zander Hecht*



zenja schrieb:


> *warum nicht die Arc, weil ja von dieser viele Schwärmen...*
> 
> . . .



Weil bei der Red Arc, und auch Blue Arc 9000er Serie die qualitative Streuung so groß ist, dass man nicht sicher sein kann kein Montagsmodell erwischt zu haben(bei denen ist wohl öfter Montag als anderswo).
Zu den Nachfolgern Gold Arc und Grand Arc kann ich noch nix sagen. Es fehlen noch Erfahrungswerte.

Wenn man eine gute erwischt, kann man aber durchaus länger Freude dran haben. 


Dagegen sind die Excentermodelle, Black Arc, Blue Arc 7000er und 8000er Serie und Nachfolger Zalt Arc eine sichere Bank.:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Zander Hecht*



zenja schrieb:


> Also wäre deine erste Wahl die Sargus oder die Mitchell...



Japp.

Sargus ist Vollmetall und mittlerweile fast durchweg positiv getestet und die Mitchell (u.ä.) auch.

Die der Sargus ähnliche Fierce hat einen Kunststoffrotor und in 2000er Größe nichtmal ein Dead Bolt Lager(unendliche Rücklaufsperre).:m


----------



## giorgio2111 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Zander Hecht*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dagegen sind die Excentermodelle, Black Arc, Blue Arc 7000er und 8000er Serie und Nachfolger Zalt Arc eine sichere Bank.:m



Die zur BlackArc/BlueArc baugleiche Ryobi Applause in 3000er Größe wäre mein Tip, auch wenn sie hier nicht zur Auswahl steht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Zander Hecht*

Ich wollte ihn nicht verwirren.:m

Die ist natürlich genauso gut.#6


----------



## Michael_05er (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Zander Hecht*



giorgio2111 schrieb:


> Die zur BlackArc/BlueArc baugleiche Ryobi Applause in 3000er Größe wäre mein Tip, auch wenn sie hier nicht zur Auswahl steht.


Meiner auch  Passt in den Preisrahmen und steht im Ruf, solide und langlebig zu sein. Bei Bode gibt es die gerade im Angebot, aber auch sonst immer mal wieder als Schnäppchen zu finden.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## zenja (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Zander Hecht*

Ich habe die Penn Overseas 2.7 Spin mit 20-50 Wg.

Ich denke, dass ich entweder die Sargus oder die Mitchell mir zulegen werde.
Aber ich tendiere eher zur Mitchel, da diese leichter ist, was für ermüdungsfreies spinnfischen wichtig ist. Außerdem passt da auch genug Schnur drauf...


edit:
laut diversen onlineshops hat die sargus in dem  2000 Modell 105m von einer 0,20 
aber laut penn-fishing.de hat diese 237m/0.20mm.
http://www.penn-fishing.de/catalogue/rollen,767/stationaer-rollen,768/sargus-serie,5256.html
Was stimmt denn jetzt ?!


----------



## Tigersclaw (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Zander Hecht*

zenja .. leicht heisst nicht unbedingt besser... wichtig is, das sie mit deiner rute harmoniert. Zu leicht und es könnte alles kopflastig werden.


----------



## zenja (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Zander Hecht*



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> zenja .. leicht heisst nicht unbedingt besser... wichtig is, das sie mit deiner rute harmoniert. Zu leicht und es könnte alles kopflastig werden.




D.h. dur würdest eher bspw. Penn 3000 Modell anstatt 2000 wählen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Zander Hecht*

An die Rute passt eine 3000er Rolle gut.


----------



## zenja (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Zander Hecht*

was sagt ihr zu dieser?
Okuma Trio High Speed FD Spinning Reel


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Zander Hecht*

So sehe ich das auch: Eine Sargus oder Fierce, 3000er Größe. Oder aber die Mitchel Blade Alu.
Hol dir keine kleinere, du bekommst die Rute sonst nicht ausballanciert.

Sargus und Fierce fische ich selbst, die Blade haben sich einige meiner Team-Kollegen gekauft.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Zander Hecht*

Mit einer Rolle kannst du die Rute aber auch nur ausbalancieren wenn du die Rute vor der Rolle greifst.

Greifst du direkt am Rollenfuß, isses vollkommen wurscht wieviel sie wiegt(so als wenn man im Drehpunkt einer Wippe Gewicht auflegt).


----------



## zenja (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Zander Hecht*

nun bin ich echt verwirrt...

Ich dachte mir die Mitchell zu bestellen in der 2000 oder 4000 und nun habe ich gelesen, dass bei diesen die goldene Lakierung nach einem Jahr oder so abgeht und bei einem sogar der Kurbel bei kaltem Wetter einfach abgegangen ist(schraube gelockert usw.).



Naja nun weiß ich nicht weiter....;+#q


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Zander Hecht*

Sargus 3000 und gut.:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Zander Hecht*

Stimme Andi absolut zu, in der Preisklasse ist die Sargus spitze.
Wenn Du dann über den Winter noch lange Weile hast tauscht du noch die Filzbremsscheiben gegen welche aus Carbon und hast eine Top Rolle für kleines Geld.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211632&highlight=pimp+sargus


----------

